# Endometrial scratch



## Duck007

Info on endometrial scratch and the impact on success rates:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9578014/Simple-scratch-could-double-success-of-IVF-treatment.html#


----------



## vickym1984

Wow. My clinic (herts & essex) offer it routnely already, and I have been unsure on whether to take it up, but think thats made the decision for me


----------



## pigsy

Wow. I have never wanted a scratch so much. Thanks


----------



## Hbkmorris

I think an endo scratch is the best yet result. My clinic offer it and I had one back in June but I never made it to transfer so fingers crossed my scratch on 20th December means that my IVF in January works x


----------



## lots 1

I have been trying for a baby for 20 years and am now 31weeks and 3 days pregnant with my precious liitle boy.I had the endo sratching done at CRM London and truly believe this made the difference as was the only thing that I had differently from my other  6 cycles.It is very painfull BUT the pain only lasts for about 20 seconds and was most definately worth it.

Love to you all.

Laura.xx


----------



## urbangirl

I've had it done a couple times and no result yet, but I'm still pro- it.  It wasn't that painful for me, I think it depends on who does it, each consultant has their own way of wielding the catheter/pipelle/whatever.  Definitely worth giving it a go IMO.


----------



## Duck007

I had my scratch today.  Just hoping I am one of the lucky ones that it makes a difference to 

xx


----------



## urbangirl

Good luck Duck! I think for some people it does give that extra something in the cycle that they're missing.  Sincerely hope it works for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Duck007

Thank you Urban Girl.  I will keep you posted.  I am hopefully going to start natural IVF in the new year 
xx


----------



## Angela67

I  have endometriosis and plan to see my consultant this Friday where I will suggest the 'scratch' as I've one filed IUI, one failed IVF and one failed FET. I am thinking lupron and the endo scratch might be good options for me. I am now with a private consultant on Harley Street that uses CRM facilities for procedures.


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Thanks for posting about this, I'm due to have a FET soon and they are going to carry out a scratch. I have to admit I've been feeling pretty despondent lately so this has given me a bit more hope


----------



## emabee100

I had the scratch on my third icsi cycle, I now have 3 month old twins! I believe the scratch helped x


----------



## Moonshadow_73

Hey emabee, it's great to hear a success story, congratulations  Thank you for posting about it xx


----------



## Angel delight

It worked for me


----------

